# (Solved) Burn speed problem in Nero



## flydragon (Dec 24, 2002)

When I go to burn a cd in Nero 5.5, I can't set my burn speed any lower than 8x. I am using Memorex Music cd-r's, and they apparently aren't pleased with being burned at 8x, as they crackle badly on every cd player I try. However, they sound fine at 12x, it's just that most cd players don't want to read them at that speed. My burner is an Artec WRR-4848; I don't know what sets the burn speeds within Nero, if it is related to autodetecting something about the burner, but I checked for firmware updates and I have the newest version. This is all very frustrating, as I wanted to burn cd's as Christmas presents, and it is now February. It has been a struggle all the way, to say the least. I thank you in advance for any help you might offer.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The burning speeds in Nero are based on the capabilities of your CD-R drive, Nero 5.5.10 allows me to burn at 4x, 8x. 12x, and 16x. My CD-RW drive is a 16x drive, so that makes perfect sense.

FWIW, I think you may have better luck changing the media brand, rather than trying to change the burning speed. I burn my music CD's at 8x and 12x, and they sound fine on any of my CD players.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

I wrote a reply to this yesterday  who knows what thread my reply ended up on.

Your burner will not record slower than 8X to CDR media. Generally speaking the error rate of a 48X burner will increase with slow speeds and sometimes increase at maximum speed due to media limitations. Try recording at 32X or the fastest rated speed of your blank media  whichever is lower.

Evidently your burner doesnt like Taiyo Yuden and Fuji media too much, which is odd. But CDRLabs think it is because the burner will record at higher speed to them. Errors seem to come when the burner shifts speed during the Z-CLV steps. It did great on CDRLabs tests with black Memorex 40X media burned at 32X.

I have found that compatibility with entertainment players often dependent on the brand of media. The most acceptable seems to be Taiyo Yuden. Sony and Fuji. I think they should record OK at 32X.

http://www.cdrlabs.com/reviews/index.php?reviewid=152


----------



## flydragon (Dec 24, 2002)

You know, my friend Dave (who I consider the foremost authority on all things computer-related), told me it is best to always burn audio cd's at 1x or 2x write speed. I can see now that that is not the case. I followed the advice I got here, burned my cd's at the speed they were rated (16x) and they cued up and played perfectly. Thanks bunches--everyone here is so helpful and knows more than Dave.


----------

